# yeah, windshield washer fluid works!



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

I remember reading that regular blue wiper fluid will thaw frozen salt in a spreader. Put it to the test this morning when the Snow Ex v-box had the trough froze solid... auto reverse wouldnt get it to flow so I shoveled about a 1000 lbs out poured 2 gallons total into the trough on each side of the inverted v. 10 minutes later we had all the chunks out of the bottom, put the grate back on, shoveled the salt back in and spread it. Point to this is, Keep reading on this site as there is a ton of great info for everything snow related. Great job Plow Site members. Thank you!Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

R75419;1697737 said:


> I remember reading that regular blue wiper fluid will thaw frozen salt in a spreader. Put it to the test this morning when the Snow Ex v-box had the trough froze solid... auto reverse wouldnt get it to flow so I shoveled about a 1000 lbs out poured 2 gallons total into the trough on each side of the inverted v. 10 minutes later we had all the chunks out of the bottom, put the grate back on, shoveled the salt back in and spread it. Point to this is, Keep reading on this site as there is a ton of great info for everything snow related. Great job Plow Site members. Thank you!Thumbs Up


Good to hear it works!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Im really surprised it worked. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;1702529 said:


> Im really surprised it worked. Glad it worked out for you.


I use an under tailgate spreader.

I try to clean it out after every storm, but if we get nuisance events every other day, then I keep the salt on the truck.

At the end of one side of the auger, there is 6" of area that holds salt and never completely cleans out thus causing the central hydraulics to by-pass and not allow the auger to work.

Always keep a bottle of wiper fluid in the truck. I pour it on the section that causes problems, then in 3 minutes it loose and the spreader can work properly.

.....


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

i have used it a few times and it works well enough to use the salt and there has been times its too cold for salt to work by itself and i have poured it in my tailgate spreader over the salt for a jump start when i was out of calcium chloride (it's not the greatest but it got the job done). this site is full of useful info. and everyone is great at helping one another. Many thanks to all members.


----------

